

Who is behind iRosetta and where is it going? - olalonde
http://www.irosetta.com/questions/80/announcement-who-is-behind-irosetta-and-where-is-it-going

======
olalonde
This is a follow up to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1066716>

